# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Tajo por Talavera de la Reina

## pablovelasco

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...512141044.html

----------

Asterion (13-may-2016),Los terrines (12-may-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

¿Por qué estas noticias no trascienden? Siempre ponen las épocas de escasez.

----------

Asterion (13-may-2016),Jonasino (14-may-2016)

----------


## termopar

Lo que sería noticia es que esto ocurriese en el Tajo más arriba de Aranjuez

----------


## G20

> Lo que sería noticia es que esto ocurriese en el Tajo más arriba de Aranjuez


Ojalá pasara esto, porque hace unos días publicaban en Tajo vivo esto: https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...79205318764515, el Jarama crecido y el Tajo a su paso por el palacio con algas debido a la falta de corriente.

----------

